

Open source data on 4,000+ social media apps - champion
https://github.com/HubSpot/oneforty-data

======
peteforde
This is awesome, but I'd be remiss as the founder of BuzzData to not encourage
you to instead park datasets like this on BuzzData.

<http://buzzdata.com/>

Ideally, both repos would like to each other in an additive capacity. The code
on GitHub makes sense to live on GitHub.

I'm happy to help in any way if you're willing to give BuzzData a shot.

